# Post your goose and red head mounts.



## Band hunter (Jul 16, 2013)

I interested in seeing y'all's mounts. Be good up see some mounts so I get some good ideas for my birds I want to get mounted.


----------



## RAYM (Jul 16, 2013)

.   This is mine I was against the dead mount but Chris Fortner changed my mind I'm glad he did


----------



## Band hunter (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow. That's really good. I have heard a lot about him and his work looks really good. How are his prices


----------



## RAYM (Jul 16, 2013)

Really good. He is an awesome guy as well he actually put me in the redhead to.. I drive an hour and 45 mins just to go to him.. He is worth checking out. That same mount also has a big blue bill on the other side as you can see in my avatar but thanks I appreciate it. I was against it until it was finished and I fell in love with it. It is actually still in his display room


----------



## Band hunter (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm thinking about get a dead mount now. It's nice that you can add more to the mount later on.


----------



## RAYM (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes sir mine is big enough for at least 3 more on the back board I'm hopin for a can,common and barrows golden eye for the back. Chris is awesome though you should go check him out


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 16, 2013)

Here is a few.


----------



## wray912 (Jul 17, 2013)

RAYM said:


> Really good. He is an awesome guy as well he actually put me in the redhead to.. I drive an hour and 45 mins just to go to him.. He is worth checking out. That same mount also has a big blue bill on the other side as you can see in my avatar but thanks I appreciate it. I was against it until it was finished and I fell in love with it. It is actually still in his display room



i drive 3 and a half if that tells you anything about his work...ill be there friday to pic up a few and drop off some more...look forward to seeing yours it looks great in the pics


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jul 17, 2013)

Fortner did mine also.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 17, 2013)

Larry what in the world is that in the next to thw last pic standing on the stump.......Frankengoose!?!?!??!!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 17, 2013)

Canada Mix with something.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 17, 2013)

Canada mix with something.


----------



## RAYM (Jul 17, 2013)

wray912 said:


> i drive 3 and a half if that tells you anything about his work...ill be there friday to pic up a few and drop off some more...look forward to seeing yours it looks great in the pics



Thank you they should be in the showroom along with my gadwall the turned out amazing. Especially the redhead I got trigger happy on it


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jul 18, 2013)

Chris is doing some for me Too.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sounds like he has more business than he can handle.


----------



## RAYM (Jul 18, 2013)

He does the best I have seen yet. I like him he's a good guy. He's well worth every penny


----------



## grunter (Jul 18, 2013)

Casteel Taxidermy


----------



## Barroll (Jul 18, 2013)

Mine


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jul 18, 2013)

here are three done by fortner he does a awesome job


----------



## Mark K (Jul 19, 2013)

Someone needs to change this to the fortner advertisement page.


----------



## Wlrountree (Jul 19, 2013)

Man... All of these look awesome. Some of y'all have a lot more money than me or maybe just less hobbies/habits. I really like seeing them though.


----------



## CLDUCKS (Jul 19, 2013)

Mark K said:


> Someone needs to change this to the fortner advertisement page.


----------



## RAYM (Jul 19, 2013)

Mark K said:


> Someone needs to change this to the fortner advertisement page.



The people have spoken!!! Fortner is the man!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 20, 2013)

The man asked to see pics of redheads and geese. They were posted on here. RayM just mentioned who mounted em. I see another taxidermist named on here too. 

To those that want to complain about it being a Fortner's advertisement page. Please post up some of yall's redheads and geese or just enjoy the pics and don't reply.  Thanks.


----------



## huntchesies (Jul 20, 2013)

Grunter that's an awesome mount.  I just took some more to Casteel Friday.  He had several awesome reds along with some really nice cans.


----------



## RAYM (Jul 20, 2013)

It seems that everyone is jealous of Chris I don't understand why no one tried to turn this into an advertisement post. Most everyone likes Chris he runs a solid business does great work for great prices... I don't understand why y'all have to hate on him all the time grow up


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 20, 2013)

RAYM said:


> It seems that everyone is jealous of Chris I don't understand why no one tried to turn this into an advertisement post. Most everyone likes Chris he runs a solid business does great work for great prices... I don't understand why y'all have to hate on him all the time grow up


I will throw my .02 on this. I do not personally know Chris but i have met him and i think he is a hard working guy that has a passion for what he does and is trying to make a living at it. From what i can tell he is very persitant and it seems to be paying off. He is getting after it and has obviously made a good impression on a lot of people. Nobody is getting paid to say his name on here they are just proud of their birds and want to let people know who did it. I don't see a problem with that. Nobody said anything about the reds with casteels name mentioned. I personally do not have any ducks on my wall that he has mounted but i don't see any need for bashing. I hope that the OP has some ideas now for his mount and who knows he may even be looking for a taxi and this way he can see different folks work. Good luck to all this season.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 20, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> Yea I thought we were showing mounts not advertising



Who do y'all think we should be talking about?


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jul 20, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> I will throw my .02 on this. I do not personally know Chris but i have met him and i think he is a hard working guy that has a passion for what he does and is trying to make a living at it. From what i can tell he is very persitant and it seems to be paying off. He is getting after it and has obviously made a good impression on a lot of people. Nobody is getting paid to say his name on here they are just proud of their birds and want to let people know who did it. I don't see a problem with that. Nobody said anything about the reds with casteels name mentioned. I personally do not have any ducks on my wall that he has mounted but i don't see any need for bashing. I hope that the OP has some ideas now for his mount and who knows he may even be looking for a taxi and this way he can see different folks work. Good luck to all this season.



   well said


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey barroll who did that red. That is a good looking mount.


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 20, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> I will throw my .02 on this. I do not personally know Chris but i have met him and i think he is a hard working guy that has a passion for what he does and is trying to make a living at it. From what i can tell he is very persitant and it seems to be paying off. He is getting after it and has obviously made a good impression on a lot of people. Nobody is getting paid to say his name on here they are just proud of their birds and want to let people know who did it. I don't see a problem with that. Nobody said anything about the reds with casteels name mentioned. I personally do not have any ducks on my wall that he has mounted but i don't see any need for bashing. I hope that the OP has some ideas now for his mount and who knows he may even be looking for a taxi and this way he can see different folks work. Good luck to all this season.



Very well said.  There are plenty of other taxidermists that are mentioned from time to time. Like you said, Fortner doesn't pay me or anyone else to mention his name.  

again like I said some folks just gotta whine. We call it jealousy.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 20, 2013)

so now y'all fussing cause folks showed pics of their mounts and mentioned the name of the guy that did them? dang. 


If you have a really good bird guy, sometimes it may be best for him to tell you what would look best for the duck he has to work with. (especially if you're not quite sure what you want)

Just had a canvasback dropped off with Dana Stanford and trust that he will make it look the best it can look, because that is what he does.

Or if you just need pose ideas, go to the birdman studio's webpage. Hundreds of examples and then you could show a few that you like to your guy, and let him recommend what would be best.


----------



## Barroll (Jul 21, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Hey barroll who did that red. That is a good looking mount.



I've been taking all my stuff to fortner for a few years now. I've always been happy with his work and he is not to far from me.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 21, 2013)

Barroll said:


> I've been taking all my stuff to fortner for a few years now. I've always been happy with his work and he is not to far from me.



Thats a good lookinh mount man.


----------



## CLDUCKS (Jul 22, 2013)

This is one Beaks and bands did for me a few years ago.


----------



## wray912 (Jul 22, 2013)

RAYM said:


> Thank you they should be in the showroom along with my gadwall the turned out amazing. Especially the redhead I got trigger happy on it



the deads look freakin awesome and the gad is amazing im jealous...ready to start my dead hang this season


----------



## RAYM (Jul 22, 2013)

wray912 said:


> the deads look freakin awesome and the gad is amazing im jealous...ready to start my dead hang this season



Thank you sir. Chris is an awesome guy I wanted a flying mount on the red and the blue bill and Chris said I have an idea but you gotta trust me and glad I did all I need is two golden eyes and a can and it'll be complete


----------



## wray912 (Jul 22, 2013)

RAYM said:


> Thank you sir. Chris is an awesome guy I wanted a flying mount on the red and the blue bill and Chris said I have an idea but you gotta trust me and glad I did all I need is two golden eyes and a can and it'll be complete



good luck on that haha....me and chris got to talkin about a full limit diver dead hang a few months ago and i think im gonna start it this year...i want to do a redhead and a bufflehead on the bottom and ringers and bluebills hangin


----------



## gunsmoke32 (Jul 22, 2013)

grunter said:


> Casteel Taxidermy



Jam up lookin mount Grunter


----------



## RAYM (Jul 22, 2013)

wray912 said:


> good luck on that haha....me and chris got to talkin about a full limit diver dead hang a few months ago and i think im gonna start it this year...i want to do a redhead and a bufflehead on the bottom and ringers and bluebills hangin



That would look good that's pretty much what I was shooting for with my mount I can't wait till its done


----------

